# su Duttò



## sfinam

Buongiorno,

ho incontrato quest'espressione legendo un romanzo scritto da M. FOIS, autore sardo che usa certi modi di dire proprii dalle sue parte. Imagino che "su" cui deve essere una parola di rispetto nei confronti del medico . se qualcuno ha un'idea di traduzione piu giusta e sopratutto quest'espressione si usa solo in Sardegna o é pure usata altrove e si capisce quando si é italiano madrilingua. Grazie dell'attenzione, a presto,
Sophie


----------



## ohbice

sfinam said:


> Buongiorno,
> 
> ho incontrato quest'espressione leg*g*endo un romanzo scritto da M. FOIS, autore sardo che usa certi modi di dire propri *delle *sue parti. Im*m*agino che "su" cui deve essere una parola di rispetto nei confronti del medico (in francese darebbe per esempio "cher Docteur", no?). se qualcuno ha un'idea di traduzione piu giusta e sopratutto quest'espressione si usa solo in Sardegna o é pure usata altrove e si capisce quando si é italiano madrilingua. Grazie dell'attenzione, a presto,
> Sophie


Puoi mettere la frase intera di senso compiuto che contene questa espressione? Io non la capisco. 
Ciao
p


----------



## sfinam

certo:" Al che lui aveva risposto con una scrollata di spalle."Che bene é bene su Duttò: ho dolori dappertutto"."
grazie per le correzione...
Ciao
Sophie


----------



## ohbice

Forse è una forma contratta e (forse) informale di _*Signor *_(qui da noi è _*sciur*_, magari in Sardegna _*so*_).
Ma sto azzardando, spero ti risponda un madrelingua (detto senza ironia).
Ciao.
p


----------



## elitaliano

SU in Sardo significa IL.

Su dottò = il dottore


----------



## giginho

Ma sono il solo a cui viene in mente che "su" possa essere l'abbreviazione di "suvvia"?

Al che lui aveva risposto con una scrollata di spalle."Che bene e bene suvvia Duttò: ho dolori dappertutto"

come la vedete?


----------



## ohbice

elitaliano said:


> SU in Sardo significa IL.
> Su dottò = il dottore





giginho said:


> Al che lui aveva risposto con una scrollata di spalle."Che bene e bene suvvia Duttò: ho dolori dappertutto"



Boh. Se c'è un paziente che parla col medico.
Se il medico chiede: come va? tutto bene?
Se il paziente risponde, scrollando le spalle: "Che bene e bene, su Duttò: ho dolori dappertutto".
Se tutte queste mie ipotesi sono vere (compresa la e non accentata e la virgola, che ho messo per dare l'idea di come la "sento" io), allora nè *il *nè *suvvia *mi convincono.
Però non sono sardo...


----------



## giginho

Beh, non saprei....cos'è che non ti convince? A me suona abbastanza bene, sinceramente (concordo con te che serve una virgola).

Detto questo, secondo me una domanda importante da fare a Sfinam è: nel resto del libro ci sono altri punti in cui i protagonisti parlano in sardo? Se no, non vedo perché si debba ipotizzare che si inizi a inserire parole sarde proprio ora.

Concordo con Bice quando dice: su=il non mi convince.


----------



## ohbice

giginho said:


> Beh, non saprei....cos'è che non ti convince?


Non so Gigi, sono molte le cose che ignoro di questo dialogo. Per come la vedo io, se *su *fosse al posto di *suvvia *avremmo una frase troncata bruscamente: "Che bene é bene su Duttò: ho dolori dappertutto". Direi magari "Che bene e bene, Dottore, su(vvia), non faccio lo spiritoso". Ma mi rendo conto che questo è un parlare delle mie parti (ammesso e non concesso che davvero approccerei il mio medico con "suvvia, non faccia lo spiritoso"). Mentre qui chi scrive è un sardo, che per di più "usa certi modi di dire proprii dalle sue parte", per citare l'o.p.
Ciao
p


----------



## Blackman

Confermo che SU Duttò significa il dottore. Si usa(va) in tutta la sardegna. E' una forma di rispetto per la figura del medico di famiglia e, come dimostra Fois, ci si rivolgeva a lui chiamando lo proprio su Duttò. Ho ancora la voce di mia nonna nelle orecchie che lo chiamava così: quando veniva per una visita si riuniva tutta la famiglia e lui dava un'occhiata a tutti: un vero e proprio evento, paragonabile solo alla visita del parroco.

"ohi su Duttò, appo custu malighinzu chi non dè potto sa vida!"


----------



## ohbice

Ciao Black. Ma vorrei capire se una traduzione in italiano di "Che bene é bene su Duttò: ho dolori dappertutto" può essere "Che bene e bene il Dottore: ho dolori dappertutto". A me sembra possa andar meglio "Che bene e bene Signor Dottore: ho dolori dappertutto".
Scusa se insisto


----------



## Blackman

Insisti pure. Assodato che su è l'articolo il (sa sta per la e sos sta per gli), in questo caso fa le funzioni di un titolo o di signor e non è separabile: non puoi chiamarlo semplicemente Duttò, lui è su Duttò per tutti, anche per se stesso.


----------



## ohbice

sfinam said:


> Imagino che "su" cui deve essere una parola di rispetto nei confronti del medico.


Brava 


sfinam said:


> Quest'espressione si usa solo in Sardegna o é pure usata altrove e si capisce quando si é italiano madrilingua.


No, ti confermo che non l'avrei capita minimamente.


----------



## francisgranada

Secondo me si può capire, anche se uno non è sardo. Il detto medico non è chiunque, lui è "IL Dottore" e quindi per rispetto viene anche chiamato così. (L'articolo  si usa in certi casi anche nel francese, p.e. Monsieur _le_ Docteur).


----------



## Nino83

Un caso analogo è l'uso di "il signore/i signori desiderano qualcosa da bere?" utilizzato in ristoranti, alberghi ed altre attività commerciali.  

Però, utilizzato in altri contesti, con altri sostantivi, è difficile da capire, almeno per me. Penso si tratti di una peculiarità regionale della Sardegna.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Nel racconto "Autorimessa Erebus" (Dino Buzzati) ho trovato:

"Su Onofrio, che storie sono queste?..."


----------



## giginho

Kaxgufen said:


> Nel racconto "Autorimessa Erebus" (Dino Buzzati) ho trovato:
> 
> "Su Onofrio, che storie sono queste?..."



Kaxgufen, ti stai confondendo.

Questo "Su" sta per "Suvvia". La frase è da leggere come "Suvvia Onofrio, che storie sono queste?"


----------



## Kaxgufen

giginho said:


> Kaxgufen, ti stai confondendo.
> 
> Questo "Su" sta per "Suvvia". La frase è da leggere come "Suvvia Onofrio, che storie sono queste?"


----------



## Necsus

A conferma di quanto detto da Blackman, dell'espressione in oggetto si parla in questa tesi su Grazia Deledda:
"[...] la sardità del costrutto non è da ricercarsi nell'assenza dell'articolo determinativo, ma nel suo inserimento: _La padrona! La padrona, venite qui!_; _Il dottore, c’è gente che la vuole_; _o la nuorese, o la nuorese_; _Buona sera, il dottore_; si tratta di espressioni allocutive, in cui la lingua standard evita, di solito l'uso dell'articolo (es. _Padrona! Padrona, venite qui!_) a differenza invece del sardo che adotta (ma il costrutto è in regresso) soluzioni simili (ad esempio *su dotto'*).


----------



## Sardokan1.0

Quella di mettere l'articolo davanti alla professione di una persona era coma una sorta forma di cortesia o di titolo onorifico che si usava molto in passato, ora si usa di meno. In passato il dottore era praticamente una persona di famiglia, veniva spesso invitato a fare da padrino ai battesimi o alle cresime, ci sono interi paesi di persone battezzate o cresimate dal medico di famiglia, adesso questa consuetudine è molto meno presente.

esempio : 


Su duttò (abbreviazione di "su duttore")
Su rettò (Su rettore = il parroco)
Su marescià (Su maresciallu)

In effetti come modo di dire in Italiano non rende molto, dato che è una costruzione tipica della lingua Sarda, anche leggendo gli esempi citati sopra tratti dalle opere di Grazia Deledda, in Italiano suonano strani anche per noi Sardi, mentre in Sardo a noi suonano giusti.

_La padrona! La padrona, venite qui! -> O sa padrona! sa padrona! benide a in hoche!
Il dottore, c’è gente che la vuole -> O su duttore, b'hat zente qui bos quéret
O la nuorese, o la nuorese -> O sa nugoresa, o sa nugoresa!
Buona sera, il dottore - > Bonu sero, su duttò_


----------

